# Giant Escape



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Just picked it up this weekend. 

This bike definitely represents good value in the category. Did quite a few comparisons and couldn't find anything close in Toronto. Tried some KHS, Kona and Specialized. 

Rides really nicely. Pretty agile and stiff for a hybrid. Surprised at the shifting from the Sram X4. Quick and smooth. My ONLY gripe is that both up and down shifts are thumb levers and the downshift trigger is really awkwardly located under the bar. 

Just added the bar ends and rack from my old bike. Looking forward to the commute tomorrow. Let's see if my time comes down


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks nice! How wide o' tires will fit? 
I see from a quick check on giant's site they come with 32's, & some models with 32's + fenders.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

logbiter said:


> Looks nice! How wide o' tires will fit?
> I see from a quick check on giant's site they come with 32's, & some models with 32's + fenders.


Yeah it's great. Loving it. Much smoother and more nimble than my old MTB conversion commuter. 
As for tire size - assuming you could live without fenders, I'd say you're limited by what you can find. Tons of clearance. I haven't tried it with my fenders yet, but as you say the City version comes stock with 32's and fenders. I probably won't be going any bigger so I'm happy with it. 
Big fan of the color scheme too.


----------

